

Using Google+ for Google Apps? Your admin has access to all of your data - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/10/27/using-google-for-google-apps-your-admin-has-access-to-all-of-your-data/

======
mmahemoff
This is as it should be...as long as users are made aware of it.

Google+ for Apps has great potential to be used inside companies, as an
internal social network. Messages can be propagated easily by people "+"ing
other users, and you get a much better way to communicate than email. (Much as
Wave intended.)

But unlike many other "social network for the enterprise" offerings, it's
porous. You can easily introduce posts to the outside world as well. This is
really how most modern enterprises should work. Not a complete sandbox, but a
single system where you can communicate publicly, privately, or some
combination of both.

I can't see companies adopting such a thing unless they did have access to all
users' data. The point is that you use it wearing the hat of your company, not
as an individual.

If I was working in a big company, I'd still maintain a separate individual
Plus account and use it in the same "semi-work, semi-personal" way I use
Twitter. I'd still be using the company account a lot, but mostly for posts
and comments constrained to circles inside the company. The only public posts
would be more official posts, e.g. new product announcements.

~~~
bigiain
I wonder how that fits in with their "real names only" policy? Will they allow
you to have two accounts, one "company account" to which your boss has access,
as well as a "personal account"?

~~~
spot
yes, of course. i do. how is that a violation of any policy?

~~~
bigiain
I don't know that it is in violation on any policy.

But...

Schmitt is on record calling G+ an "identity service". At this stage, I'd be
somewhat cautious before allowing myself to become reliant on two separate
Google accounts, and assuming they'll be allowed to stay separate, without
some explicit guarantee otherwise.

~~~
mmahemoff
It will be trivial for Google go offer a way to tie them together, much as HN
and SO let you claim other online identities via oAuth or openID.

------
trurl
I'm not sure why this is remotely surprisng, at least compared to other
things. I'm fairly certain our administrators have complete access to our
Google Apps GMail, not to mention logs of network activity, etc.

Just like you wouldn't misuse company e-mail, one should be mindful of their
'business-based social network'.

------
joshma
Looks like they read the big yellow disclaimer:

Your account is managed by ____.com. Your administrator can access, modify or
delete your data at any time without your permission. -Learn more-

